# What’s going on?



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@vs-Admin what's going on with the site, it's terrible, and I don't mean @vetran thread bad, it's worse.

Profile picks gone, membership and interaction is down.

You guys suck! Give us back our community!


----------

